# Is Tenancy Contract required to sponsor spouse -Nov 2009???



## ranjithbajpe (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi everyone..!!!

I heard that Tenancy contract record is required to sponsor wife. As I am living in a Shred accommodation in Dubai and I am planning to sponsor my wife in December 2009 , please someone give details about it ...


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Dear I got the spouse visa without tenancy contract , but I think it is more dependent on ur salary and job status.


----------

